# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Kun je zwanger worden

## lotte-is-cool

kunm je zwanger worden als je vingerd moet ik vragen voor een vriedin van me

----------


## Sylvia93

Voor het antwoord op deze vraag verwijs ik je graag door naar dit topic: http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...read.php?t=854 

Even snel in het kort: Je kunt niet zwanger raken van vingeren.

----------

